# Great tutorials on 5DIII and 1Dx AF system



## V8Beast (Apr 7, 2012)

Canon's own Rudy Winston has posted some very helpful tutorials on how to maximize the AF systems found on the 5DIII and 1Dx. I found them much more helpful than the instruction manual, and wish I had read them before taking the 5DIII on my first shoot. There's a great explanation of cross-point AF sensors, too. The new AF system is probably an easy transition for 7D users, but for people stepping up from 5DC/II's and xxD's, there's much to learn. I'm not sure if these have been posted yet, but here goes:

Menu system
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/1dx_af_menu_article.shtml 

Multiple AF points
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/5d3_multiple_af_points.shtml

AF Configuration tool
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/1dx_af_config_article.shtml

Cross-type sensors
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/1dx_af_precision_crosstype_article.shtml

AF points and area selection
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/1dx_af_pts_article.shtml


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks, I'll read them.


----------



## fotoray (Apr 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Thanks, I'll read them.



+1 I'm reading the manual, but finding it a bit vague. Hope to learn from these links. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NAshby (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the links, really insightful.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks!

Enjoyable 

Now, what would you choose for small kids running around? I can think of at least two-three cases I needed to work at the same time...


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you!!! ;D


----------

